# Michigan Central Photo Gallery



## Pastor_Mac (Jun 12, 2018)

Now that Ford has acquired the Michigan Central depot and will announce future plans on June 19, the Freep (Detroit Free Press) has a photo gallery of the building you might find interesting. https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2018/06/12/register-detroit-train-station-party/694437002/


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the link


----------



## caravanman (Jun 12, 2018)

Somewhat strange to be "celebrating" the old station building being taken over by one of the auto firms that killed off rail travel...






Ed.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 12, 2018)

More good news for historic architecture buffs:

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2018/06/12/ford-train-station-lobby-open-public-detroit-corktown/694614002/



> Ford Motor Co. wants to keep the cavernous, once-ornate lobby of Michigan Central Depot open to the public after it revives the vacant historic building, according to sources familiar with the automaker's plans.


----------



## IndyLions (Jun 12, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> More good news for historic architecture buffs:
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2018/06/12/ford-train-station-lobby-open-public-detroit-corktown/694614002/
> 
> ...


Having the lobby open is a great way to share the renovation with the public. And who knows what the future holds? All I know is that if it was torn down it CERTAINLY won’t ever be available for train travel.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 12, 2018)

It should be noted that the only part the general public were able access when the station was open originally were the waiting room, restaurant, cafe, concourse, ticket lobby, reading room, and the facilities.

The rest of the building was an office complex I want to say mostly for the Michigan Central Railroad, New York Central system, and I believe some other companies. It should be noted that Henry Ford was buying up a lot of property around the station building in the 1920s till the Great Depression put a stop to those plans.

It's fitting however that the original public access areas will remain. Personally I would love to see it return as a train station but it's much too large for the small volume of trains today.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 15, 2018)

Current projection on the building:




(photo courtesy of "The Detroit News")

The Latin translates to "we hope for better things; it will arise from the ashes". The phrase is the official motto of the city of Detroit.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Jun 15, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> Current projection on the building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DETROIT vs EVERYBODY [emoji110]


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 15, 2018)

Speaking of rising from the ashes, their two nearby properties have been named The Alchemy and The Factory.

If they don't name this The Phoenix, I will be super disappointed.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Jun 15, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> Speaking of rising from the ashes, their two nearby properties have been named The Alchemy and The Factory.
> 
> If they don't name this The Phoenix, I will be super disappointed.


It’s a fitting and powerful symbol for Detroit’s rebirth, but the phoenix represents Atlanta to a near literal degree—the city burned to ashes at the end of the Civil War. (Fun fact: the city seal reads “Resurgens” and two dates are embossed: one for the city’s initial founding and one for the year when the city rebuilt after Sherman’s March.) ATLiens might have a beef with Detroiters if the symbol is taken on for the D.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m surprised Chicago doesn’t use the symbol more often, but they do have many other things that pay homage to the Fire, including one of the stars on their flag.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 17, 2018)

Pere Flyer said:


> It’s a fitting and powerful symbol for Detroit’s rebirth, but the phoenix represents Atlanta to a near literal degree—the city burned to ashes at the end of the Civil War. (Fun fact: the city seal reads “Resurgens” and two dates are embossed: one for the city’s initial founding and one for the year when the city rebuilt after Sherman’s March.) ATLiens might have a beef with Detroiters if the symbol is taken on for the D.


And there's a third major American city that's even more associated with the phoenix than those two are!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 17, 2018)

Apparently, they've been changing the projection to a different quote every night. Here is tonight's:


----------



## bretton88 (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.autoblog.com/2018/06/18/ford-previews-plans-for-michigan-central-station/?ncid=edlinkusauto00000016

Exciting possibilities here. With room for non-Ford things, a train station is still possible.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh, wow. Just processed that that's actually on the building, rather than a quote added to the photo. Never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## DCAKen (Jun 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Oh, wow. Just processed that that's actually on the building, rather than a quote added to the photo. Never heard of anything like that before.


This has been happening at the Trump International Hotel in Washington DC to protest various actions.

https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/01/23/we-followed-one-organization-using-the-hottest-new-protest-tactic/


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 19, 2018)

DCAKen said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, wow. Just processed that that's actually on the building, rather than a quote added to the photo. Never heard of anything like that before.
> ...


Wow. Now I love it so much more!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Cpotisch —

Here are some more from Detroit.

The bat signal on the Renaissance Center:




Garfield Lofts (on Woodward):


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 27, 2018)

trainman74 said:


> Pere Flyer said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a fitting and powerful symbol for Detroit’s rebirth, but the phoenix represents Atlanta to a near literal degree—the city burned to ashes at the end of the Civil War. (Fun fact: the city seal reads “Resurgens” and two dates are embossed: one for the city’s initial founding and one for the year when the city rebuilt after Sherman’s March.) ATLiens might have a beef with Detroiters if the symbol is taken on for the D.
> ...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 28, 2018)

Speaking of the Michigan Central....I was in Niagara Falls Ontario last week and spotted this:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 28, 2018)

The old Michigan Central Bridge crossing the Niagara River is also still there. Amtrak's Maple Leaf uses the Whirlpool Bridge on the left. Amtrak also used the Michigan Central Bridge in the late 1970's.....the Niagara Rainbow to Detroit.


----------



## railiner (Jun 28, 2018)

Great shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 4, 2018)

SarahZ said:


> Im surprised Chicago doesnt use the symbol more often, but they do have many other things that pay homage to the Fire, including one of the stars on their flag.


It is the official symbol and part of the flag for the Catholic Archdiocese of Chicago.


----------

